# Blacking out the sides of terrariums?



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Is there a good way of blacking out the sides of terrariums without it looking a state? I want to cover the back and 2 sides of 8 12 x 12 x 18 exo terra's but cant think of the best way to go about it!

Cheers

Tom


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

Not sure but an idea:
blackboard paint (on the outside)


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Coco husk sheets... Chondro13 does a great GTP Enclosure with it.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Black self adhesive vinyl or maybe the blackout window tinting stuff for cars?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd use fishtank backing... it's cheap, easy to fit and easy to remove

BRAND NEW AQUARIUM BACKING BLACK/BLUE 24" HIGH | eBay UK


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i use glass paint from hobycraft on the outside as with a little effort it can still be removed but alot of people use aquarium silicone


----------



## mark1985 (Jun 9, 2010)

black fablon from bnq £6 for 1.5 meters and its great ive just done a double stack with it


----------

